# Team 7 vs Akatsuki



## Nanadaime Hokage (Jan 8, 2015)

Conditions;
Team 7.
-post war naruto
-post war sasuke
-post war Sakura
-dual sharingan kakashi
-Yamato 
-sai
Akatsuki.
-itachi(healthy)
-kisame
-nagato(edo)
-hidan
-deidara 
-sasori 
-obito(juubi jinchuriki)
-kabuto(sage mode) 
-kakuza
-Konan 
-zetsu 
-oorochimaru


----------



## Nanadaime Hokage (Jan 8, 2015)

Naruto and sasuke have both arms by the way. Doubt that matters anyways


----------



## Deer Lord (Jan 8, 2015)

Nardo and sauce roflstomp.


----------



## Ghost (Jan 8, 2015)

Naruto and Sasuke both solo.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 8, 2015)

Come on bro, only Juubito matters and even him can be taken out by anyone in Team 7 one-on-one except for Sakura.

Everyone else does not even matter. Its like throwing the Sound 4 against SM Jiraiya.

Extremely unbalanced.

Give Akatsuki, 3 Eyed Shinju Juudara and we got a match. Though maybe 3 god tiers in Team 7 might still be too much for just 2.


----------



## Kyu (Jan 8, 2015)

Nardo flexes. 

Everyone bar Sauce dies.

The end.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 8, 2015)

Kakashi can likely solo here. Only question is his chakra reserves.


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 8, 2015)

Kakashi solos. 

Naruto solos.

Sasuke solos.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm not sure if Kakashi can put Obito down in time.


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 8, 2015)

Both Naruto and Sasuke can basically win by flexing a muscle.


----------



## Bonly (Jan 8, 2015)

​
Welp looks like we got a rape threads on our hands. The question to be asked isn't "who wins" but "will team seven bring the lube or are they going in dry" because multiple member here can solo so having them is just sad


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 8, 2015)

Rocky said:


> I'm not sure if Kakashi can put Obito down in time.



Kakashi dodged Kaguya's attacks and hit her, actually, he blitzed her, 1 vs 1. His long range Kamui negged Kaguya's S/T (the one that blitzed Rikudo Sasuke and nearly blitzed Rikudo Naruto) in both speed and efficacy. 

Strongest version of Kaguya (the one that Kakashi fought and outperformed) > Kaguya > Full power Madara > Madara not at full power > Obito. Kakashi dodges everything Obito dishes on him with Kamui phasing, physical speed or Kamui teleporting (at maximized speed having both eyes) or tanks with Rikudo enhanced Perfect Susanoo. Gudodama are warped with Kamui or nullified with Rikudo chakra. Obito can't evade or defend from Kamui Raikiri and long range Kamui. His head gets warped or cut away, and that should be enough to kill him. And very quickly.

The Akatsuki are casually stomped with Kamui Shuriken or Perfect Susanoo slashes.


----------



## Euraj (Jan 8, 2015)

Naruto solos, Sasuke leaves, Kakashi reads a book, Sakura paints her toe nails and Yamato grins as Sai dies in the crossfire. 

What the hell is this. Half of Team 7 can win this alone.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 8, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> Strongest version of Kaguya (the one that Kakashi fought and outperformed) > Kaguya > Full power Madara > Madara not at full power > Obito.



The gap from one to the next is minimal though, at least based on how they performed in their battles. It it isn't like Kakashi was able to defeat Kaguya by himself (or even come close) anyway, so I don't think Kakashi is ending Obito's life before the clock on his Dual-MS hits zero.


----------



## StarWanderer (Jan 8, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> Kakashi dodged Kaguya's attacks and hit her, actually, he blitzed her, 1 vs 1. His long range Kamui negged Kaguya's S/T (the one that blitzed Rikudo Sasuke and nearly blitzed Rikudo Naruto) in both speed and efficacy.
> 
> Strongest version of Kaguya (the one that Kakashi fought and outperformed) > Kaguya > Full power Madara > Madara not at full power > Obito. Kakashi dodges everything Obito dishes on him with Kamui phasing, physical speed or Kamui teleporting (at maximized speed having both eyes) or tanks with Rikudo enhanced Perfect Susanoo. Gudodama are warped with Kamui or nullified with Rikudo chakra. Obito can't evade or defend from Kamui Raikiri and long range Kamui. His head gets warped or cut away, and that should be enough to kill him. And very quickly.
> 
> The Akatsuki are casually stomped with Kamui Shuriken or Perfect Susanoo slashes.



Thats a Kakashi wanking right there. Kakashi cant defeat Kaguya on his own.


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 8, 2015)

I didn't say that Kakashi > Kaguya. I said that Kakashi outperformed Kaguya (because manga showed Kakashi countering Kaguya's giant form, evading her attacks, hitting and wounding her with his speed and hax, negging her S/T jutsu and basically leading Naruto and Sasuke, who were fighting her in a weaker version for a long time without results, to defeating her) and therefore can definitely stomp a being that is far, far, far less stronger than Kaguya. And with his feats he can do it with ease and in a matter of seconds. Juubito can't hit him, can't defend from his attacks, and Kakashi can oneshot him in an instant, so he wins easily and quickly. DMS Rikudo Kakashi's feats are crazy and so is his skillset, as god tier as Juubito can be he doesn't have a chance in hell.


----------



## StarWanderer (Jan 8, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> I didn't say that Kakashi > Kaguya. I said that Kakashi outperformed Kaguya (because manga showed Kakashi countering Kaguya's giant form, evading her attacks, hitting and wounding her with his speed and hax, negging her S/T jutsu and basically leading Naruto and Sasuke, who were fighting her in a weaker version for a long time without results, to defeating her) and therefore can definitely stomp a being that is far, far, far less stronger than Kaguya. And with his feats he can do it with ease and in a matter of seconds. Juubito can't hit him, can't defend from his attacks, and Kakashi can oneshot him in an instant, so he wins easily and quickly. DMS Rikudo Kakashi's feats are crazy and so is his skillset, as god tier as Juubito can be he doesn't have a chance in hell.



As i remember, Kaguya was unstable in her giant form because Tails chakra inside her wanted to go out. 

And Kamui was unable to warp Gedo Mazou. I highly doubt it can warp Juubi Jin.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 8, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> I didn't say that Kakashi > Kaguya. I said that Kakashi outperformed Kaguya (because manga showed Kakashi countering Kaguya's giant form, evading her attacks, hitting and wounding her with his speed and hax, negging her S/T jutsu and basically leading Naruto and Sasuke, who were fighting her in a weaker version for a long time without results, to defeating her)



I agree that Kakashi "outperformed" Kaguya. He did so because Kaguya had no information on the plethora of new abilities Kakashi acquired _out of nowhere._ He got the best of her in a single exchange, and that's it. Weaker shinobi, sometimes even _far_ weaker, can get the best of stronger ones if they have a random, powerful technique the latter doesn't expect.

We see it _all the time._ Look at Konohamaru against Pain, Kid Naruto against Kabuto, and now with Kakashi and Kaguya.



> and therefore can definitely stomp a being that is far, far, far less stronger than Kaguya.



That isn't how it works. Obito is weaker than Kaguya, but he's still in the God Tier and operates on her general level. Kid Naruto intercepting Kabuto's attack on Tsunade and slamming a Rasengan into his chest doesn't mean that Naruto can murder other Jonin that are weaker than Kabuto.

If Kakashi had an extended fight with Kaguya and kept up, then it'd be different, but as it stands, he isn't stomping a God Tier in seconds. Unlike Kaguya, Obito knows _all_ about Kamui and Kakashi's abilities. He isn't going to be caught of guard by phasing.


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 8, 2015)

StarWanderer said:


> As i remember, Kaguya was unstable in her giant form because Tails chakra inside her wanted to go out.
> 
> And Kamui was unable to warp Gedo Mazou. I highly doubt it can warp Juubi Jin.



Still, it was a good display. Even if unstable, it's a top tier in the god tier.

What? Kamui can warp everything with the same ease. It warped even the Gudodama that nullifies all ninjutsu bar senjutsu. It effectively warped a part of the body of the Gedo Mazo, just a part because Kamui already takes a lot of chakra and the bigger the objective the bigger the chakra and the time required for the warp, Kakashi warped away and entire arm from the giant monster in an instant, while Madara was summoning the Gedo to him at the same time, and that's a hella great feat for him, something that even Madara himself praised. The first time he didn't warp anything because Obito stopped his Kamui with his own Kamui, and Kamui it's the only thing that nullifies Kamui, so I really don't see what are you saying, especially coming from a good debater like you this makes no sense. Kamui warps everything, by hype and by feats. Rikudo chakra enhanced Kamui even warped Kaguya's S/T (and outspeeded it, remember that is the same S/T that shitted on Rikudo Sasuke and nearly blitzed Rikudo Naruto), for fuck's sake.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 8, 2015)

Wait, Obito can nullify Kamui. 

Kakashi has zero chance of beating him quickly, if at all.


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 8, 2015)

Rocky said:


> I agree that Kakashi "outperformed" Kaguya. He did so because Kaguya had no information on the plethora of new abilities Kakashi acquired _out of nowhere._ He got the best of her in a single exchange, and that's it. Weaker shinobi, sometimes even _far_ weaker, can get the best of stronger ones if they have a random, powerful technique the latter doesn't expect.
> 
> We see it _all the time._ Look at Konohamaru against Pain, Kid Naruto against Kabuto, and now with Kakashi and Kaguya.
> 
> ...



No info sound and surprise factor sound really like an excuse. Kaguya didn't know about Sasuke's abilities, that didn't stop her to neg him more than once. Kaguya could have sidestepped the Kamui Raikiri thrust if she were able to do it, or countered someway or avoided someway, phasing or not it was Kakashi dashing on her, but she couldn't. Especially if she didn't know about phasing, she should have dodged him, if she could, but she didn't. And actually she knew about phasing, she just witnessed him phasing to dodge her attacks. Kaguya could have know everything or nothing about Kamui, that doesn't change that if Kakashi couldn't execute his jutsu even faster than her, she would have outperformed him and not the opposite. Let's not downplay his feats with excuses or with completely different situations with people of clearly different tiers one against another. And as strong as he clearly is, I don't think Juubito is in the same tier of Kaguya, Hagoromo, DMS Kakashi, Rikudo Naruto, Rinnegan Sasuke, Juudara or 8th Gate Gai. Everyone of them stomps him, he is still stronger than every other character, and by far except for Hamura, Indra and Ashura, but he is not on the level of the above whose feats, and portrayal too, exceed his by far.

Obito is far weaker than Kaguya, or, better said, less stronger than she is. Actually yes, by feats he is, knowledge or not. Especially when one has no known counter and is against someone far smarter than he is. He has a defense he can't beat, an offense he can't counter, a mobility he can't stop, a cleverness he can't challenge. He stomps him in seconds, with Kamui teleporting followed by Kamui Raikiri or long range Kamui on his heads, just to say. As said, Kakashi dodges everything Obito dishes on him with Kamui phasing, physical speed or Kamui teleporting (at maximized speed having both eyes) or tanks with Rikudo enhanced Perfect Susanoo. Gudodama are warped with Kamui or nullified with Rikudo chakra. Obito can't evade or defend from Kamui Raikiri and long range Kamui. His head gets warped or cut away, and that should be enough to kill him. And very quickly.


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 8, 2015)

Rocky said:


> Wait, Obito can nullify Kamui.
> 
> Kakashi has zero chance of beating him quickly, if at all.



That is if he can react. I don't think Juubito has better reflexes than Rikudo Rinnegan Sasuke; Sasuke couldn't react to Kaguya's S/T (while Rikudo Naruto could do it barely); Kakashi reacted to said S/T (used by a stronger version of Kaguya) and used long range Kamui to warp its portal before it even finished to open. Basically Kaguya's S/T seemed to act in slow motion compared to Kakashi's Kamui (1)(2). And that S/T catched Sasuke off guard more than once. I'd be generous to grant Obito the same level of reflexes of Sasuke... imagine if Kakashi uses a strategy or a quick diversion, or hits him before with Kamui Raikiri, something that he can certainly do.


----------



## Deer Lord (Jan 8, 2015)

^
Thats nonesense tho.
The portal was open, what kakashi intercepted with kamui was the bone launching.
Which isn't that impressive as half-dead obito did it too.

But regardless DMS kakashi is superior to juubito (who is the bottom of the god-tier)
If this was just kakashi against ALL of the other team then I'd say they can beat him.
But as it stands with 3 god-tier team 7 lolstomps in seconds.


----------



## StarWanderer (Jan 8, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> Still, it was a good display. Even if unstable, it's a top tier in the god tier.
> 
> What? Kamui can warp everything with the same ease. It warped even the Gudodama that nullifies all ninjutsu bar senjutsu. It effectively warped a part of the body of the Gedo Mazo, just a part because Kamui already takes a lot of chakra and the bigger the objective the bigger the chakra and the time required for the warp, Kakashi warped away and entire arm from the giant monster in an instant, while Madara was summoning the Gedo to him at the same time, and that's a hella great feat for him, something that even Madara himself praised. The first time he didn't warp anything because Obito stopped his Kamui with his own Kamui, and Kamui it's the only thing that nullifies Kamui, so I really don't see what are you saying, especially coming from a good debater like you this makes no sense. Kamui warps everything, by hype and by feats. Rikudo chakra enhanced Kamui even warped Kaguya's S/T (and outspeeded it, remember that is the same S/T that shitted on Rikudo Sasuke and nearly blitzed Rikudo Naruto), for fuck's sake.



Sorry, my mistake. You made a point there. And thanks for calling me a good debater. Didnt expect such a thing.


----------



## ARGUS (Jan 8, 2015)

Since there is no manga indication or logical reasoning to claim that rinnegan sasukes PS is 1/1000000th of itachis ribcage power, and RSM naruto, and DMS Kakashi are tiers below Itachis MS as feats show, means that Sick Itachi beats them comfortably, let alone Healthy Itachi who not even Kaguya and JJ Hagoromo could beat together

Akatsuki low diff


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 9, 2015)

Itachi solos


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jan 9, 2015)

How can Naruto or Sasuke solo before the war?

Nagato would beat MS Sasuke

Nagato and Itachi can beat KCM Naruto

Deidara drops C4 come on


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 9, 2015)

Nanadaime Hokage said:


> Conditions;
> *Team 7.
> -post war naruto
> -post war sasuke
> ...



I dunno, I dunno.


----------



## Sir Godis (Jan 9, 2015)

I feel like Akatsuki would win.


----------



## sabre320 (Jan 9, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> ^
> Thats nonesense tho.
> The portal was open, what kakashi intercepted with kamui was the bone launching.
> Which isn't that impressive as half-dead obito did it too.
> ...



kakashi collapsed kaguyas portal....


----------



## Zef (Jan 9, 2015)

Sasuke puts them all in a Chibaku Tensei. Naruto destroys the Chibaku Tensei. 

Team 7, negative 5 trillion diff.


----------



## Nanadaime Hokage (Jan 9, 2015)

This is awesome- thanks for the praise guys ttebayo!


----------



## Deer Lord (Jan 9, 2015)

sabre320 said:


> kakashi collapsed kaguyas portal....


And this contradicts what I said how...?

You and raikiri keep parading that feat as if DMS kakashi's offensive kamui is faster than kaguya's S/T tech.
But if you just look at that chapter you can clearly see that the portal is open and the bone is sticking out before kakashi even uses kamui.
What he did was outspeeding kaguya's bone tech, not her S/T tech.

The fact that he collapsed her portal along with the bone has no bearing on the feat speed-wise.


----------



## Altair21 (Jan 9, 2015)

Sasuke solos

Naruto solos

Kakashi solos

Take your pick


----------



## sabre320 (Jan 10, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> And this contradicts what I said how...?
> 
> You and raikiri keep parading that feat as if DMS kakashi's offensive kamui is faster than kaguya's S/T tech.
> But if you just look at that chapter you can clearly see that the portal is open and the bone is sticking out before kakashi even uses kamui.
> ...



the opening of kaguyas portal is useless as a spacetime attack she has to use her arms through it or her bones toform an attack same attack blitzd sasuke and god mode narutos clone....so ya kakashi easily countered same attack midway


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jan 12, 2015)

Dem 9tailcloaks, yamato,Sai run pass interference and defense, sasuke's snake summon, katsuya, boss toad summons, meteor cutting perfect sussano slashes. Yeah 

Itachi still wins.
izanami on his brother 
the zombies hunt sakura she is janshin food sooner or later
everyone almost dead from naruto, nagato resummons lost comrade after any survived a truly artful explosion. 

I am just kidding.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jan 12, 2015)

Naruto/Sasuke solos.

If Obito has no Kamui, then Kakashi can solo just as well.


----------



## Horizon28 (Jan 12, 2015)

Either of team 7 solos all except itachi and nagato


----------



## Patrick (Jan 12, 2015)

Well let's start off with scrapping out the people who are out of their league here. So let's leave out Sakura, Yamato and Sai from Team 7's side and Kisame, Hidan, Saori, Deidara, Kakuzu, Konan, Zetsu and Orochimaru. 

I feel like Kakashi is a bit overrated here though. he's crazy strong but Juubito alone could give him trouble. Add in support of Nagato, Kabuto and Itachi and I don't see him winning.

Naruto and Sasuke both win comfortably though. One Rinnegan Juudara was outmatched by both of them and even that version of Madara was a lot stronger than Juubito.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 12, 2015)

Horizon28 said:


> Either of team 7 solos all except itachi and nagato


They're getting raped just as hard as everyone else.


----------



## Veo (Jan 12, 2015)

These versions of Naruto, Sasuke and Kakashi can defeat by themselves all those Akatsuki together. They were that mega haxxed by the end of the manga


----------

